# CBD for Insomnia?



## Patnono (Oct 29, 2019)

I suffer from Terrible insomnia, 3 hour's sleep in 3 days. I read about CBD being used for Insomnia?  Has anybody tried it?  Did it Work? I'm DESPERATE, living this way isn't LIVING.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 29, 2019)

I found this below:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 If your _insomnia_ is caused by external factors or related conditions, _CBD_ may _help_ by treating the causes of sleeplessness. While research on _CBD_ is still in its infancy, some research suggests that _CBD_ can _treat_ anxiety. Research published in 2019 looked at whether _CBD_ could improve sleep and or reduce anxiety. 
https://www.healthline.com/health/cbd-for-insomnia


----------



## Patnono (Oct 29, 2019)

PVC said:


> I found this below:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> If your _insomnia_ is caused by external factors or related conditions, _CBD_ may _help_ by treating the causes of sleeplessness. While research on _CBD_ is still in its infancy, some research suggests that _CBD_ can _treat_ anxiety. Research published in 2019 looked at whether _CBD_ could improve sleep and or reduce anxiety.
> https://www.healthline.com/health/cbd-for-insomnia


Thanks, I don't know if it's external?  People who've tried it told me it did.  I do realize not everything works for everyone?   I want to speak to my doctor, I've heard it can interact with Medications?  I'm Diabetic n I use blood thinners IAM DESPERATE


----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2019)

I've tried it for sleep and my daughter tried it but...nothing. I wasn't desperate. I just thought I should try getting REM sleep which only happens after 6 hours or so. I never had insomnia but I always wake up after 4 hours of sleep, wide awake, stay up a couple of hours and then go back to bed for another 2-3 hours.

I read it doesn't work for sleep but that some people say it's effective for pain. I didn't find that to be the case either. It was a waste of money imo. My daughter and I felt absolutely nothing.

With that said, I read not all CBD oil is alike...what the bottle label says is the strength is not always accurate.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 30, 2019)

Lara said:


> I've tried it for sleep and my daughter tried it but...nothing. I wasn't desperate. I just thought I should try getting REM sleep which only happens after 6 hours or so. I never had insomnia but I always wake up after 4 hours of sleep, wide awake, stay up a couple of hours and then go back to bed for another 2-3 hours.
> 
> I read it doesn't work for sleep but that some people say it's effective for pain. I didn't find that to be the case either. It was a waste of money imo. My daughter and I felt absolutely nothing.
> 
> With that said, I read not all CBD oil is alike...what the bottle label says is the strength is not always accurate.


Thanks for sharing, I guess it began long time ago when I worked a graveyard shift job for many years. I'll speak to my doctor and the people who sell it, hopefully they'll know what their talking about?  I thought excercise would help?  Nope


----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2019)

I used to work the graveyard shift too. I think it was after that when the 2 hour awake time in the middle of the night  started with me too. Also took me awhile not to snack in the middle of the night because on an 8 hour shift I would have a meal. 

I read, don't take Melatonin. I never have but it's got some negative side affects apparently...it's been awhile since I read about it. You might want to google "melatonin negative side effects".


----------



## Patnono (Oct 30, 2019)

Lara said:


> I used to work the graveyard shift too. I think it was after that when the 2 hour awake time in the middle of the night  started with me too. Also took me awhile not to snack in the middle of the night because on an 8 hour shift I would have a meal.
> 
> I read, don't take Melatonin. I never have but it's got some negative side affects apparently...it's been awhile since I read about it. You might want to google "melatonin negative side effects".


Thanks for sharing, I've tried melitoin already, did nothing for me and its bad for Diabetics which iam. Don't know what else to do? I've pretty much tried things I read about. I use to go swimming that helped, doesn't anymore


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for sharing, I guess it began long time ago when I worked a graveyard shift job for many years. I'll speak to my doctor and the people who sell it, hopefully they'll know what their talking about?  I thought excercise would help?  Nope


This is what happened to my husband also. Twenty five years of doing shift work messes with your biological clock. He has sleep issues.
I sincerely feel for you and do hope you find a solution.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2019)

Melatonin - pros & cons 

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-940/melatonin


----------



## 911 (Oct 30, 2019)

I worke


Keesha said:


> This is what happened to my husband also. Twenty five years of doing shift work messes with your biological clock. He has sleep issues.
> I sincerely feel for you and do hope you find a solution.


I worked 31 of my 37 years with the state police on third shift. It took me awhile to make the change, but even now, there are times that I revert back to my ways, including sleep, on third shift.

A friend of mine bought some CBD oil for his back pain when he was in Florida. I had broken the lower part of my keg, including my ankle while on duty one night. Due to the surgery that I had to repair it, I now have arthritis, which is painful at times. My neighbor gave me a few ounces to try. He said it cost him nearly $100.00. A month ago, I used it and it worked very well. It also made me drowsy enough that I decided to take a nap.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 30, 2019)

911 said:


> I worked 31 of my 37 years with the state police on third shift. It took me awhile to make the change, but even now, there are times that I revert back to my ways, including sleep, on third shift.
> 
> *A friend of mine bought some CBD oil for his back pain when he was in Florida.* I had broken the lower part of my keg, including my ankle while on duty one night. Due to the surgery that I had to repair it, I now have arthritis, which is painful at times. My neighbor gave me a few ounces to try. He said it cost him nearly $100.00. A month ago, I used it and it worked very well. It also made me drowsy enough that I decided to take a nap.


I worked the third shift for 16 years and I had no trouble adjusting to normal hours sleep when I retired.  Proves how different we all are.

I bought some CBD for my elderly cat, it was $39 for 240mg through NuLeaf in Colorado.  One day I had really bad back pain and I rubbed some of the oil on my lower back and the pain went away.  I may try it again when it flares up.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 30, 2019)

PVC said:


> I worked the third shift for 16 years and I had no trouble adjusting to normal hours sleep when I retired.  Proves how different we all are.
> 
> I bought some CBD for my elderly cat, it was $39 for 240mg through NuLeaf in Colorado.  One day I had really bad back pain and I rubbed some of the oil on my lower back and the pain went away.  I may try it again when it flares up.


Lucky you, I've never recovered it seems?  I'll be looking into a sleep study in December.  Everyone keeps trying to get me to try CBD, I want to talk to my doctor about drug interactions, I'm Diabetic n use blood thinners. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Timetrvlr (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm also diabetic with sleep problems. I tried CBD for a while and it didn't help me. I've found straight marijuana leaf ground fine then used in a brownie mix and cut into 1" squares works for me most of the time. Occasionally I still have trouble so I add two melatonin under the tongue for 10 minutes will do the trick. The marijuana recipe I use is two heaping tablespoons of finely ground leaf to one box of brownie mix. One 1" square won't get you high but it will relax you so you can sleep. You need to take it an hour before bedtime because ingested marijuana takes a while before it becomes effective.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2019)

911 said:


> I worke
> 
> I worked 31 of my 37 years with the state police on third shift. It took me awhile to make the change, but even now, there are times that I revert back to my ways, including sleep, on third shift.
> 
> A friend of mine bought some CBD oil for his back pain when he was in Florida. I had broken the lower part of my keg, including my ankle while on duty one night. Due to the surgery that I had to repair it, I now have arthritis, which is painful at times. My neighbor gave me a few ounces to try. He said it cost him nearly $100.00. A month ago, I used it and it worked very well. It also made me drowsy enough that I decided to take a nap.


This is what happens to him also so he switches from things like Benadryl to canna cookies. I make batches exclusively for him. He doesn’t take them to get high. He takes them about 1/2 an hour to an hour before bedtime so that he can sleep a full night and they work well. Of course they DO have THC in them which is a fabulous pain killer. I remember you stating that the CBD oil you take has THC in it. Smart man


----------



## Duster (Oct 30, 2019)

I've been taking CBD oil for about a year now. It helps my arthritis pain. It also puts me to sleep, so I stopped taking it in the morning.  
The kind you take matters. They are not all the same. Dosage matters. If you don't take enough, it isn't effective. If you weigh more than average, you need an increased dose. 
I haven't had any negative side effects.
I know several other people who are having good luck with CBD oil for pain, anxiety, and insomnia.  The few who are not helped didn't take it long enough or a strong enough dose.


----------



## 911 (Oct 30, 2019)

Duster said:


> I've been taking CBD oil for about a year now. It helps my arthritis pain. It also puts me to sleep, so I stopped taking it in the morning.
> The kind you take matters. They are not all the same. Dosage matters. If you don't take enough, it isn't effective. If you weigh more than average, you need an increased dose.
> I haven't had any negative side effects.
> I know several other people who are having good luck with CBD oil for pain, anxiety, and insomnia.  The few who are not helped didn't take it long enough or a strong enough dose.


OK, so let's talk a little more about *"The kind you take matters." *Is there like a best or preferred type or brand? Which one is the very best that contains the highest grade? Is the type you are referring to legal in the U.S.? 

I busted a grower of the plants years back. He had a basement full. As we sat and drank a few beers and smoked a few joints, *NO!* Just kidding. But seriously, after I arrested this grower, he educated me on the different varieties of the weed. This guy actually used chicken blood for his fertilizer. He grew the plants under ultraviolet lights, I mean huge lights. He had them sorted out and had little name tags glued onto little pegs with their "Genesis" on them. For example, one card read: "Acapulco Gold, 1st Gen" The 1st Gen means that the seeds he used to grow these plants were 1st generation, which means that they were the very first seeds harvested from a first harvested plant. The lower the Genesis number, the more value the plant has. He had stuff there from Acapulco, Hawaii, Costa Rica and of all places, Panama. 

So, any of you that are into this stuff may be able to verify this next thing he told me. He said that the newer the seeds, the higher the THC level. He was telling me that he must keep his basement completely dry and warm, so as not to upset the genetics in the plants as they grow. He must harvest the plant when the THC levels are at their highest. I asked him how he knew when and he told me that he was a chemist and he knew when to harvest his crop. So, I am guessing that he may have sampled them by using other chemicals. 

He was also telling me that the stuff back in the 60's and 70's couldn't hold a light to what can be grown today. It's really because the government has done so much research on cannabis that it has made it easier for the growers to be able to produce a more high efficient product. There's more to it, but it gets kind of boring after that. 

Sorry to go off topic. I got carried away.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2019)

How was the guy found out, 911?  From his huge electric bill?  From a snitch?  From a disgruntled consumer?

You sure have interesting stories!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2019)

Timetrvlr said:


> The marijuana recipe I use is two heaping tablespoons of finely ground leaf to one box of brownie mix. One 1" square won't get you high but it will relax you so you can sleep. You need to take it an hour before bedtime because ingested marijuana takes a while before it becomes effective.


Do you find the pot is equally distributed in all squares, or sometimes are some more potent than others?  How do you find the taste?


----------



## Duster (Oct 30, 2019)

The CBD oil I take is made from Hemp. Low to no THC in it.  What doesn't work is a bottle I bought online and one I bought in a CBD retail store in my area. Yes, hemp oil CBD is legal nationwide.  The most effective CBD oil is made by a small company in my region and sold online and in a local market. No, it doesn't give you a buzz~ever! The strength is 500mg per 1 ounce bottle.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 30, 2019)

Duster said:


> The CBD oil I take is made from Hemp. Low to no THC in it.  What doesn't work is a bottle I bought online and one I bought in a CBD retail store in my area. Yes, hemp oil CBD is legal nationwide.  The most effective CBD oil is made by a small company in my region and sold online and in a local market. No, it doesn't give you a buzz~ever! The strength is 500mg per 1 ounce bottle.



What were you using it for?  Did it work?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2019)

911 said:


> OK, so let's talk a little more about *"The kind you take matters." *Is there like a best or preferred type or brand? Which one is the very best that contains the highest grade? Is the type you are referring to legal in the U.S.?
> 
> I busted a grower of the plants years back. He had a basement full. As we sat and drank a few beers and smoked a few joints, *NO!* Just kidding. But seriously, after I arrested this grower, he educated me on the different varieties of the weed. This guy actually used chicken blood for his fertilizer. He grew the plants under ultraviolet lights, I mean huge lights. He had them sorted out and had little name tags glued onto little pegs with their "Genesis" on them. For example, one card read: "Acapulco Gold, 1st Gen" The 1st Gen means that the seeds he used to grow these plants were 1st generation, which means that they were the very first seeds harvested from a first harvested plant. The lower the Genesis number, the more value the plant has. He had stuff there from Acapulco, Hawaii, Costa Rica and of all places, Panama.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m sorry but I think this guy was on an ego trip when you asked him all these questions cause some are just plain wrong. 

THC in plants hasn’t gone way up because the government stepped in. THC in plants has been gradually going up throughout all these decades mainly due to black market growers who just wanted more potent weed to sell. 

Also being a chemist has absolutely nothing to do with knowing when your plants are ready. If you’ve been doing this long enough you can tell merely by looking at them and smelling them OR you do what most people do and use a trichome magnifying glass  which shows exactly how far along the THC potency is at. Very cloudy starting to turn amber is when it’s at its highest potency. 

What he said about pot from the 60’s and 70’s can’t hold a candle to the strains they have today is absolutely true. The THC levels they have today are FAR more potent than they’ve ever been. 

As far as the tags on his plants to label them?
That’s very common and typical to keep track of genetics growing. What most growers do though is clone their best strains by keeping the best mothers growing. If you don’t put a marijuana plant into flowering stages it will keep growing in vegetative stage to supply the maximum number of clones. After a while the genetics do weaken some though.

What the government has done to help is funding for ‘research. Through proper research we can discover more about this plant and gradually decrease the negative stigma the government placed on it years ago. 

Another thing the government has done is researched hemp and the lower THC strains with the highest cbd’s. This is bringing many positive benefits for the average citizen to consider as many people are fearful of getting high and eliminating fear of the plant is the first thing that needs doing, replaced with respecting  the plants properties and how they work in the human body. 

The increase in sales of CBD oil is one of the main reasons there is so much hemp growing in our area currently. It’s not uncommon to see acres of hemp growing fields along the sides of the roads here in our area. It’s actually pretty cool looking but it DOES interfere with MY grow. Now my feminized plants are getting fertilized by hemp. 

It’s not really bad I do get seeds in some of my product. Luckily my strains are top notch so it doesn’t effect the overall THC content. Whew!


----------



## Patnono (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, I'm 64 and believe it or not?  I've never done ANY kind of Drug. I had a mom who I was terrified of who would give me a beating if I had done that. And a older brother who kept me in line.  I'll speak to my doctor.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for sharing, I'm 64 and believe it or not?  I've never done ANY kind of Drug.


That's okay.  Never too late to start


----------



## Patnono (Oct 31, 2019)

Pepper said:


> That's okay.  Never too late to start


Nervous too, I take other Medications that might not mix well? I'm Diabetic and take blood thinners


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 31, 2019)

I tried several reputable brands and got no benefits, no side effects whatsoever. But I don't get drowsy taking benadryl, phenergan, and opiates don't stone me.  So don't go by my lack of beneficial results!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Nervous too, I take other Medications that might not mix well? I'm Diabetic and take blood thinners


That’s why it’s a good idea to discuss this with a doctor or professional who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Duster (Nov 1, 2019)

Chances are good that Doctors are going to tell you not to take CBD or anything alternative.  They aren't offering advice about treatments that are outside of their realm of control.  There isn't any money to be made when patients use anything that isn't a part of the medical system.  You are paying them for current medical advice and for the dispensing of pharmaceuticals.  They can't take responsibility for anyone  doing things outside their field of expertise.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2019)

True enough. Quite often dispensaries have their own doctors so you may wish to go that route.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 11, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I suffer from Terrible insomnia, 3 hour's sleep in 3 days. I read about CBD being used for Insomnia?  Has anybody tried it?  Did it Work? I'm DESPERATE, living this way isn't LIVING.


Have you tried Chamomile Tea?  It works GREAT for me at night.  I fix me a cup every other night, get comfy in bed, watch tv and the tv end of watching me.


----------



## Patnono (Nov 11, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> Have you tried Chamomile Tea?  It works GREAT for me at night.  I fix me a cup every other night, get comfy in bed, watch tv and the tv end of watching me.




Definitely have, I've tried melitoin, etc. Thanks


----------



## rgp (Nov 12, 2019)

Duster said:


> Chances are good that Doctors are going to tell you not to take CBD or anything alternative.  They aren't offering advice about treatments that are outside of their realm of control.  There isn't any money to be made when patients use anything that isn't a part of the medical system.  You are paying them for current medical advice and for the dispensing of pharmaceuticals.  They can't take responsibility for anyone  doing things outside their field of expertise.




 Makes one wonder just how honest ye-old doc really is doesn't it ?


----------



## Patnono (Nov 12, 2019)

rgp said:


> Makes one wonder just how honest ye-old doc really is doesn't it ?



I understand that, but it would be up to me if I use it?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2019)

rgp said:


> Makes one wonder just how honest ye-old doc really is doesn't it ?


I think it’s got more to do with the fact that their education doesn’t cover prescribing marijuana. 
Doctors are sponsored and partially educated by the prescriptions they sell and marijuana isn’t something most know anything about so they aren’t comfortable prescribing it.

Plus their insurance might not cover prescribing it and maybe they are just scared of what they don’t know. It’s normal to fear the unknown to some extent.... in my opinion.


----------



## Patnono (Nov 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I think it’s got more to do with the fact that their education doesn’t cover prescribing marijuana.
> Doctors are sponsored and partially educated by the prescriptions they sell and marijuana isn’t something most know anything about so they aren’t comfortable prescribing it.
> 
> Plus their insurance might not cover prescribing it and maybe they are just scared of what they don’t know. It’s normal to fear the unknown to some extent.... in my opinion.



I agree, they don't want to deal with something they don't Know about?  then I'll have to research it myself it's legal in California.  I'm Desperate for help. I don't sleep, it's going to be 7 am and I'm still awake


----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I agree, they don't want to deal with something they don't Know about?  then I'll have to research it myself it's legal in California.  I'm Desperate for help. I don't sleep, it's going to be 7 am and I'm still awake


Are you in California?
You don’t have to answer that. I’m just wondering whether you are in a legal area or close to a legal area. See my post below.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2019)

For any areas that aren’t legal and for those wishing to use, many cities & townships have what’s called compassion clubs. Your doctor still has to sign an application stating that you wish to use yet it doesn’t put him/her under any pressure by the law or his/her colleagues and it is usually accepted by law officials. You get your own official card if you ever get stopped by the police you just show it to them. It’s what I got before I became licensed. I’ve never been in any type of trouble by the law and have been a user for many years. 
Just look up ‘compassion clubs’ in your area and see what shows up.


----------



## Patnono (Nov 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Are you in California?
> You don’t have to answer that. I’m just wondering whether you are in a legal area or close to a legal area. See my post below.


Yes, it is legal here, I need to know about drug interactions?


----------



## Doomp (Nov 16, 2019)

I live in a legal state. I use the stuff with sativa, and I sleep fine now. I've tried a lot of other things that didn't work.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)

Ahhh Sativa.


----------



## doat (Nov 21, 2019)

I only use the topicals for joint and arthritis pain.  My doc suggested that I only use the topicals at this time until better studies and history of CBD can be done.  Doesn’t seem to do anything for sleep but works well for pain.  I use a roll on and a patch and order my goods from a company on the net.


----------

